# Info on Shallote



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

When is the tourny and where is a good cheap hotel close to the field. I'm gonna make this one,and try to bring some of my FL boys with me,Might even grab a GA. boy on the way up


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?act=announce&f=4&id=10

April 28 - 29 - Southeast Open & S.E States Championships - Shallotte NC


Lats year they got a deal from a condo(I did not go)
But here is a place I have stayed that is near by.
Ocean-Crest-Motel 
on Oak Island it would be about and hour or less(30 miles). Ocean Isle Or Holden Beach would be closer. North Myrtle Beach is not far.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*OceanCrest Pier*

Hell he would miss the tourney ishing off the pier .... It is the King Mackeral Pier Of NC .....

I've got a REAL story from fishing off that pier one night ...... Love that pier .... They don't run ya off you can fishing all night if you want ....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I aint even bringing any fishing gear with me.too much distraction.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Kings*

More Kings caught off that pier than any other in NC last year .... voted best several timess ....... 

True Story ... 2 years ago I was on the pier at night and was catching sharks ... had 1 hammerhead 2' and had caught 1 blacktip that was 4' probably 20 lbs or so .... damn strong ... 

I was drawing a little crowd .... they was 4 of us and I was using my 12' OM h spin and Emcast 6000 with 30lb and 80 shock .... so a 12' rod is sticking 4-6 feet on the pier laying on the railing ... 2 of us on each side of it ........ when WHAM the pole just flipped us between us and no one could grab it ....... It was no more than a foot or two from any of us and here goes 5' feet of rod right between us and into the Ocean ..... One guy had a Gotcha tied on and grab it .... the rod was floating ....... ( that right there sold me on OM alone ) .... Well my new bestfriend snagged it ........ no creature on the other end but I got it back and took it down to the cleaning station and lightly hose it down and baited back up and caught 2 more of the 4' blacktips .... never had another hit like that one .... it happened so fast none of could even yell oh shit .... So Daiwa Emcast reels and OM rods have a special placein my heart ... no idea what it was .... the sharks was grabbing it and shaking .. not this think it was just gone ........ damn fast and strong what ever it was ....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

sounds like a big drum...prob black drum


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

It's about 10 miles north of the NC / SC line on highway 17 north. Here are a couple of Hotels that guys used last fall.


Sleep Inn----843-249-4848, toll free 877-457-5337

The Islander Inn-----toll free 888-325-4753

I can get you any specifics that you need or visit the SCUSA website for more info. The details from the Nationals are still up on the front page.

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*How far*

Is Shallote from Myrtle beach? The hotel I spoke with in Myrtle said about 30 min. That sound right?

I called the Sleep Inn Little River and asked if they had a discount for sportcast again this year and she said noone has contacted them as of yet. The gave a 49$ per night rate last year in Oct. If they could do that this year that would be GREAT. Otherwise I'll be staying in North Myrtle at the Days Inn for $45.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am pretty sure I am going to be going to this one. I obviuosly cant cast with the those boys. Never even measured my cast, but it aint far for me to go.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

Shallotte is about 30 min north of Myrtle Beach SC and about 45 min south of Wilmington NC.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I usually set up the deals, I live in Little River, I am working on some stuff for the tourney, it will be some time before anything is solidified. I will let all of you know, look forward to a good turn out.

The last three years conditions have been favorable for big hits and the field is awsome................Come on down....or up!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wayne, you got some stuff I can toss? 

I doubt my 12' OM cape point and SHA 30 or 6500 would get the job done on the field around you guys....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Big Worm,

I got some stuff, but you might want to use it a few times before you cast for distance, the first few casts the big sticks can be unforgiving.

Get with me and maybe I can get you on the right path. That 6500 should be fine, you will see a lot of them being used. Probably have to hop it up so you can slow it down to cast with. I know that don't make sense, but you have to do it.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I would be real nervous stepping up there in front of everyone and "getting it on" casting. I would probably blow it up. HA.

Practice practice...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Wayne,

You want to get together and practice???

I know you're feeling the heat...lol

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*It's HOT*

Yea, I am gonna need some help and everytime I work with you I gain a few yards, think I might need more than that this time, chek your PM's.

Wayne


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> I would be real nervous stepping up there in front of everyone and "getting it on" casting. I would probably blow it up. HA.
> 
> Practice practice...


No worries Worm,I might be "that guy" too  Lots of prcatice between now and April.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am going to try and get as much casting practice in as possible for sure. Dont want to be that guy.  

Then again without mistakes how can you learn? Right?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dont worry bout blowups..last yr at teh se open there was around 25


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Easy for you to say Chris, I see your name on the board putting up some numbers  . 

What you throwing? And haow many of these people throw spinners?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Sgt Slough, His son greg, Mark Edwards, and 5 or so(maybe more) other guys throw spinning gear..Mark Edwards is awesome with a spinner, has the spinning reel US record i believe

i throw a knobby blue yonder built by Willy Longcaster(danville)..


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I saw the Mark Edwards name on there. That was with a spinner huh? WOW. Might be fun to start measuring how far I really can throw some weight....


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> And haow many of these people throw spinners?


As Chris said, I throw a spinner on the court. I only cast Off the Ground though, the old back protests when I try the pendulum but I can't complain, my numbers are going in the right direction  .

This cold snap has me chomping at the bit, I only have about 8 casts on my HDX (all in the Polar Bear Tourney we had up here). 

I just bought a big spool of Sufix Key Lime .31 (supposed to be good spinner line) and a few spools of Ultima Powerflex shocker from the UK. 

Can't wait for the NE and I'm _*really*_ going to try to get down to Shallotte. Sounds like it's going to be a great bunch of guys coming!!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

sarg, if i can make it to jersey you can make it to the southeast
see ya next month

frank


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Frank, it will be great to see you again! Hows the ear doing, getting back to normal? Hope so.

Bank on it, I'm planning on going to the SE!

See you soon.

Rod


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Frank when are you and Rolland going to practise casting. I would like to join you.


----------

